# Flux SF45 (Feedback) vs Rome Targa



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Both are great bindings, and until I tried Flux, the Rome Targa was my fav all-mountain binding ever. I got last year's Feedbacks and they had even better toe straps, super cushy ankle strap, and just a great design. This year's SF45 is just a tad better now that they've added some cushioning to the footbed. That white w/woodgrain colorway looks so sick too!


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey Triple8, I'm surprised you said the toe straps on the fluxs are better than Romes. I didn't find flux's toe straps to work as well as Rome's when used over the toe. Although I do agree both binders would be a great choice.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Not sure if one of us is misunderstanding the other. I always use toestraps as a cap, not on top. Neither one has ever slipped on me like Burton & Union, but I just found the Flux straps to be more comfy, as comfy as say...on a Rome 390, but still more responsive.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, i`m in the same boat, with the same 2 pair, same color, same bullshit. Id like to try the canted beds before buying.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Ha, I've also narrowed my binding choices to these two. Everyone says the strap on the 390's are much more comfy than the Targas. What would be the effect of putting the 390 heel strap on the Targas? Would it defeat the purpose of the Targa or is it really the highback that is different between the two. The SF45's kinda seem like the best of both worlds with the cushy straps and the high responsiveness of the Targas.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I checked out the SF45s in REI last week. Sick bindings. I wouldn't hesitate to go with them if I was looking for a new freeride oriented binding.


----------



## elreeko (Sep 24, 2010)

Isn't the SF45 a freeride oriented binding anyway? I heard its just a little less technical and more versatile superdiamond.

Edit:
Totally mis-read your post.


linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't *hesitate** to* go with them if I was looking for a new freeride oriented binding.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

elreeko said:


> Isn't the SF45 a freeride oriented binding anyway? I heard its just a little less technical and more versatile superdiamond.


That is exactly what I've heard about them.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

elreeko said:


> Isn't the SF45 a freeride oriented binding anyway? I heard its just a little less technical and more versatile superdiamond.


It is. Who said otherwise?


----------



## elreeko (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay, well i think I'll go for the SF45s. But on a last note, is there any big differences between them? are the targas more responsive at all for free ride? because what i've read the targas are pretty technical, but i havent heard much on that for the SF45.

linvillegegorge, sorry i mis-read your post.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't find many reviews on the SF45s. You know just to throw another option out there. BurtonAvenger said that the new 390 boss has a stiffer highback and stiffer heel strap than the old 390. Might make it a tad similar to the Targas... can't say for sure though.


----------



## elreeko (Sep 24, 2010)

The 390 Boss's are great looking bindings too. But I am looking towards a more freeride specialized binding, so the Targas would probably win for rome.

but the boss's are so sweet!


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I am kind of in the same problem. Torn between the Targas and the SF45's. I rode a friend's targas last year and was pretty impressed but I really want to give Flux bindings a try. 

Also, is there a huge difference between the SF45's and the DMCCs? Big enough to spend the extra $90 on? 
I probably will end up getting the SF45s anyway just looking to see if theres any input on the two.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

elreeko said:


> The 390 Boss's are great looking bindings too. But I am looking towards a more freeride specialized binding, so the Targas would probably win for rome.


Fo sho, i'm kinda more considering the Targa vs SF45 in the end too. Thought I'd toss it out there. 

I wish stores in my area had both of these damn bindings, I've never actually seen the SF45's in person. I don't dig buying stuff boarding gear I haven't held on to with my hands, but this may be an exception.


----------



## elreeko (Sep 24, 2010)

The DMCCs look so sweet, but they're so specialized i don't know how forgiving they'd be on anything freestyle, or not aggressive freeride in general. But to be honest if they were the same price as the SF45s i would probably be considering them just as much if not more.



Smitty said:


> I don't dig buying stuff boarding gear I haven't held on to with my hands, but this may be an exception.


Yeah but you could just return them to the website and get you're money back if you didn't like them (depending on where you bought them from) right?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I bought the SF 45s to go on my NS SL. I should hopefully have them by next week and although I can't go out and ride on them I will post what I think about them and snap a few pics


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

elreeko said:


> Yeah but you could just return them to the website and get you're money back if you didn't like them (depending on where you bought them from) right?


Yep, backcountry for one has a great return policy and usually you get your money back 3 days after they receive the package.


----------



## elreeko (Sep 24, 2010)

Glade Ripper said:


> I bought the SF 45s to go on my NS SL. I should hopefully have them by next week and although I can't go out and ride on them I will post what I think about them and snap a few pics


sweeet thank you. I'll only have the money for them in a week or two anyway so thats perfect.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

elreeko said:


> Yeah but you could just return them to the website and get you're money back if you didn't like them (depending on where you bought them from) right?


Yah for sure, just kinda like comparing them side by side in a store. I'm not in a mecca state for snowboarding so buying gear can be a hassle. Ah well, I'm hoping the one store around here will get the Targa in so I check that one out.


Ecks, that would be super cool.


----------

